
AI based autocomplete for Python coding - ausjke
https://kite.com/
======
ausjke
“I really love the line-of-code completions in the new kite.com.” Guido van
Rossum - Python's creator.

------
ausjke
tried it out myself, seems much more useful than other options.

[https://help.kite.com/article/73-using-the-vim-
plugin](https://help.kite.com/article/73-using-the-vim-plugin)

